# Toshiba Video Player Version 5.1.0.12-A Not working



## RonBRKFD (Jun 20, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-4400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 5596 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 7520G, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 584 GB (525 GB Free);
Motherboard: AMD, PLCSC8
Antivirus: Bitdefender Antivirus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

I recently upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1 and the Toshiba Video Player 5.1.0.12-A no longer will recognize that there is a DVD in the drive and subsequently will not play the content on the DVD. I do not get any kind of message to tell me that there is a certain kind of error. I have tried to use VLC media player as well with no luck. VLC does give me the following message: 
Your input can't be opened:

VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///C:/Program%20Files%20%28x86%29/VideoLAN/VLC/'. Check the log for details.

I have also uninstalled the driver listed as TSSTcorpCDDVDW SN-208AB and allowed Windows 10 to reinstall it on a computer restart. So far everything I have tried has failed to get the DVD to play my movies.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try right clicking on the app and tinker with the Compatibility setting


----------

